# Homemade Ferrule



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I found this idea on Pinterest and thought someone may find a use for it. http://taigoostudio.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/how-to-forging-fabricating-and-fitting.html


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks awesome but a lot of work!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Gives me some ides.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I like that, its got me thinking.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice looking ferrule. A lot of work but worth it for a nice handle. I don't think I would do it for a stick ferrule though. A copper plumbing cap is almost the same shape and anything at the bottom of a stick is just going to take a beating anyway.

Rodney


----------

